# hamachi caused my internet to stop working.



## evilsanta1134

Hello, I am currently posting this question from my smartphone because after installing hamachi, my internet stopped working. 

I have 2 network connections available, hamachi (which is constantly acquiring network address and even when its done acquiring it still doesn't work) and my local area connection. But for some reason on my local connection it says a network cable is unplugged, and the cable that connects the modem to the computer isn't being registered as there because the light that indicates its connected is always rapidly flashing or just completely off.

I'm able to connect to the internet wirelessly through my phone but Id like to be able to connect to the internet on my computer because that's why I initially got it :/

I'm not sure what category of problem this falls under but I'm just going to put it in this thread because it seems the most relevant.


----------



## Tomken15

By a strange coincidence, I was researching this a couple of days ago and this article should interest you Hamachi 1 & 2 both cause Default Gateway conflict ... - LogMeIn Community

The last two posts on Page #2 will be of particular interest as they contain the fixes that the poster had tried and is curreently trialling the second.


----------



## evilsanta1134

Thanks for the help but neither of those solutions worked :/


----------



## Tomken15

What about reserving an IP address in the router if it has that functionality ?


----------



## evilsanta1134

Tomken15 said:


> What about reserving an IP address in the router if it has that functionality ?


... What?


----------



## Tomken15

It's where you assign your computer with a reserved IP address in the router within the DHCP pool, so the router gives your computer that address all of the time rather than it being dynamic which was a suggestion in Default Gateway conflict for static IP - LogMeIn Community

These are the only three tutorials I can find, but may give you some insight if your router doesn't fall into either category/make & model.

For Linksys Article

For TP-Link How to configure Address Reservation on TP-LINK wireless router - Welcome to TP-LINK

And for Verizon ISP supplied routers How to Set Up Static IP Addresses With Verizon FiOS Routers | Tech Tips - Salon.com


----------



## TheCyberMan

Try uninstalling the hamachi software this will confirm whether this is the actual cause or whether it is possibly something else.

Test internet connectivty using ethernet.

If no connectivity after uninstall please post an *ipconfg /all* for review.

If hamachi is found to cause it look for an updated program.


----------



## evilsanta1134

TheCyberMan said:


> Try uninstalling the hamachi software this will confirm whether this is the actual cause or whether it is possibly something else.
> 
> Test internet connectivty using ethernet.
> 
> If no connectivity after uninstall please post an *ipconfg /all* for review.
> 
> If hamachi is found to cause it look for an updated program.


Yes, I've tried uninstalling hamachi but the problem still persists. I know it was hamachi that caused it because there were no problems until right after I downloaded it. I do.t


----------



## evilsanta1134

Don't care whether hamachi works or not, I just want to be able to connect to the internet on my computer. I've tried hooking it up to different Ethernet cables aswell and that didn't work.


----------



## Tomken15

Did you try the reserved IP ?

Try restoring to a point before you downloaded it.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Ok you uninstalled hamachi and still internet does not work Please post an *ipconfig /all *for review.


----------



## evilsanta1134

Windows ip configuration

Host name: wills-pc
Primary DNS suffix:
Ip routing enabled:no
Wins proxy enabled:no

Ethernet adapter local area connection
Media state:media disconnected
Description: realtek RTL8168D<P>/8111D<P> PCI-E Gigabyte Ethernet nic.
Physical address:00-22-68-79-A9-07


----------



## TheCyberMan

Please follow the guide  here


----------



## evilsanta1134

TheCyberMan said:


> Please follow the guide  here


I figured it out after asking and editted my post


----------



## TheCyberMan

Still need to see the *ipconfig /all* to review please.


----------



## Wand3r3r

why did you edit your post? We need to see the entire ipconfig /all. Parts you posted are useless to us.


----------



## evilsanta1134

That is the entire thing.


----------



## evilsanta1134

evilsanta1134 said:


> Windows ip configuration
> 
> Host name: wills-pc
> Primary DNS suffix:
> Ip routing enabled:no
> Wins proxy enabled:no
> 
> Ethernet adapter local area connection
> Media state:media disconnected
> Description: realtek RTL8168D<P>/8111D<P> PCI-E Gigabyte Ethernet nic.
> Physical address:00-22-68-79-A9-07


This post used to say ".... What?"


----------



## TheCyberMan

Hi didn't see your edit. Please do another post in future please as it makes it easier to follow.

If that is the entire output that does not look good.

Can you please do a screenshot of device manager with the devices expanded.

To do a screenshot please open up device manager and expand the catergories and press ALT+printscreen or CTRL+printscreen open paint and choose paste and save and then upload to here using attachments option in advanced reply.

Also have you done a recent re-install of the operating system at all?


----------



## evilsanta1134

Where do I find the device manager?


----------



## Wand3r3r

There is this really cool thing on the internet call google. If you put xp device manager into google you will see at the very top how to open device manager.

This is true about any thing technical. Give it a whirl!


----------



## TheCyberMan

Have you found device manager yet using above instructions?

Can you post the screenshot?


----------



## evilsanta1134

Which devices would g you like expanded? All of them?


----------



## TheCyberMan

Yes all the devices please you may have to do two screenshots.

Have you re-installed your operating system recently?


----------



## evilsanta1134

Postimage.org / gallery - IMAG0014, IMAG0015 sorry for the poor quality, I had to take the pictures with my phone. And no, I have not.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Thanks for the screenshots device manager looks ok.

Please open a cmd prompt by right clicking and type:

*sfc /scannow

*Allow it to fix any errors it finds and re-boot pc if prompted to do so.


----------



## evilsanta1134

I don't have those disks, I bought the computer used without them.


----------



## TheCyberMan

Do you know of anyone who has an actual Windows XP disc because there is a workaround if you can.

Find workaround  here


----------



## Tomken15

From Start > Computer is there a D: drive showing, something like mine :-


----------

